# Nerve AL 8.9 2015 Langzeitbericht



## Kgueth (23. April 2015)

Hallo,

als Zahlenmensch notiere ich jeden Mist. Eventuell interessiert es ja auch jemand. 
Das hier gibt ein *Langzeitbericht*, wie sich mein Nerve so in der Praxis schlagen wird und wie 
hoch die Kosten und der Wartungsaufwand dafür sind/sein werden.

Fahrer:
196cm / 110kg (105kg) klassisches Cross Country, ab und zu ein paar Treppen und S2.
Schotter und Waldautobahnen werden durchaus in hohem Tempo gefahren.

Rad:
Nerve AL 8.9 / XL / 2015. Mit 203mm Bremsscheibe und Rock Shox Reverb Sattelstütze.
Gewicht 12,9kg mit Reverb 13,3kg inklusive allen Anbauteilen 14kg.
Kosten incl. Anbauteile 2.333,12 EUR







*Chronologie:*
*24.02.2015 0km/0Hm:*
Lieferung und Aufbau des Rades.
Steuersatz gefettet, Umwerfer feinjustiert.

Die von Canyon vorgesehene Verlegung der Hydraulikleitung der Sattelstütze hat mir nicht gefallen, weil mir der Bogen zu eng war und ich auch den Flaschenhalter montieren möchte.
Ich habe deshalb die Leitung mit Kabelbinder an die Bremsleistung gehängt. Ich pers. finde die Lösung besser, obwohl ich verstehe, dass man so eine "B-Lösung"  nicht verkaufen kann.
Canyon hat mir für die entstandenen Löcher gratis Ersatzstopfen zugeschickt. Dafür nochml ein herzliches Dankeschön.


*29.03.2015 261km / 6752Hm*
Hinterbau knackt im Climbmodus  
Lagerbuchsen gefettet. 
Kosten 0€


*09.04.2015 294km / 7752Hm*
Kettenglied ist schwergängig, Kette springt
Hinterrad hat 8er.
Kettenglied gangbar gemacht, Laufrad zentriert.
Kosten 0€

*19.04.2015 373,8km / 9720Hm*
Rubbelnde Bremse vorne. Der Blick ins Forum zeigt, die SM-RT66 scheint dafür anfällig zu sein. 
Beim zweiten Blick auf die Bremse entdecke ich, die Resin- Beläge sind abgefahren..
Bevor es "Trickstuff Dächle" gibt, versuch ich es mit Sintermetall. Bei meinem Gewicht ist sowas eh Plicht.


Anmerkungen:
Die KMC-Kette“rasselt“ recht schnell und möchte gut geschmiert werden.
Auf flotten CC-Passagen wird der Federweg von 110mm ausgenutzt.


*22.04.2015 414km / 10592Hm*
Lack platzt an der Wippe ab. 
(Lackabschürfungen und Steinschlag durch Fahren und Transport
werden natürlich nicht dokumentiert.)








to be continued…


Grüße


----------



## hermann6502 (23. April 2015)

Nach 373,8 km schon die vorderen Bremsbeläge abgefahren? Finde ich schon ganz schön heftig. Wohnst Du in den Alpen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kgueth (23. April 2015)

Hallo,


hermann6502 schrieb:


> Nach 373,8 km schon die vorderen Bremsbeläge abgefahren? Finde ich schon ganz schön heftig. Wohnst Du in den Alpen?



No, aber am Albtrauf, das sind die "Alpen Light".

Ich dachte auch, ich bin noch in der "Einbremsphase".  
Naja, das Rad wird an der Lastgrenze bewegt und ich lasse es schon krachen. Auf meiner Feierabendrunde vernichte ich
500hm da sind einige richtig harte Bremsungen nötig. Alternative "romtriala" -> inakzeptabel!
Bin auch auf meinem Hardtail Sinter gefahren, weil die Resin nie lange gehalten haben.

Grüße Karsten


----------



## filiale (23. April 2015)

Alle 400km neue Beläge, bei meiner Fahrleistung wären das 12-15 Sätze pro Jahr = 12 x 15€ = 180-220 Euro pro Jahr, Respekt 

Hoffentlich halten die neuen Beläge länger. Aber auffällig ist dass Du wenige Km und dafür viele Hm fährst, da geht richtig was bei Dir 
500 Tiefenmeter für ne Hausrunde würde ich als völlig normal betrachten, das fahren sehr viele hier.

Jedenfalls klasse Bericht, bin schon gespannt wie es weiter geht...


----------



## Kgueth (23. April 2015)

Hi,


filiale schrieb:


> Aber auffällig ist dass Du wenige Km und dafür viele Hm fährst, da geht richtig was bei Dir


Das Ding heißt ja auch MOUNTAINbike. 


> Jedenfalls klasse Bericht, bin schon gespannt wie es weiter geht...


Ich hoffe, dass die Intervalle etwas länger werden, denn meistens kümmert man sich ja um Defekte und kleine 
Ärgernisse. Generell sehe ich über solche Kleinigkeiten gelassen hinweg, da ich mit meinem Bike JEDESMAL
richtig Spaß habe.   Gemessen daran, sind der Anschaffungspreis und die laufenden Kosten geradezu 
lächerlich günstig. 

Grüße Karsten


----------



## uhrenpapst (13. Mai 2015)

Danke für den informativen Thread!
Ich überlege gerade mir auch dieses Bike zu kaufen. War bisher aber nur mit Hardtails unterwegs und frage mich deshalb ob der Dämpfer beim bergauf fahren nachgibt. Wie läuft das bei dir? So ein ständiges Wippen würde mich glaub ich wahnsinnig machen


----------



## Kgueth (13. Mai 2015)

uhrenpapst schrieb:


> Danke für den informativen Thread!
> Ich überlege gerade mir auch dieses Bike zu kaufen. War bisher aber nur mit Hardtails unterwegs und frage mich deshalb ob der Dämpfer beim bergauf fahren nachgibt. Wie läuft das bei dir? So ein ständiges Wippen würde mich glaub ich wahnsinnig machen


Hi,
funktioniert auch mit viel KG recht gut. Sperren muss ich halt schon!
Mehr gibt es nach meinem kleinen (Asphalt Radtrip)
Grüße


----------



## Kgueth (19. Mai 2015)

Hi,

*12.05.2015   518km / 12338Hm*
Eine kleine Radtour mit Kumpels auf Asphalt steht an. Da keine "dicken" Abfahrten zu erwarten sind, habe ich
beschlossen die Bremsbeläge weiterhin drin zu lassen. Ein Reifentausch auf SmartSam Performance 29x1,75" @22EUR
habe ich aber doch gemacht. Beim Reifenwechsel schaffte ich es seit Jahren mal wieder, einen Schlauch kaputt zu bekommen.
Neuen Schlauch montiert @6,5EUR (alten Schlauch geflickt).

*18.05.2015   747km / 13836Hm*
Nach der Trekkingtour wieder Mountainking und X-King montiert. Diesmal auch die Bremsbeläge getauscht.
*Shimano F03C* @38.-EUR. Die alten Beläge sind nun wirklich runter. Schätze die Belagsdicke auf 0,4-0,5mm.

Bei der Montage der Reifen stellte ich fest, dass eine *Felgenflanke* eine kleine "*Welle*" von
0,5-,07mm hat. Zu wenig um es zu reklamieren aber* im Zentrierständer messbar... *
BTW: Habe mit bei der Trekkingtour eine Swisstrailbell** gekauft (30EUR).


*Das Nerve als Trekkingrad:* (Fahrer mit Rucksack.)
Ich bin mit recht schmalen Reifen 1,75" und mehr Druck (3Bar) unterwegs gewesen. Das Nerve lässt sich auf Asphalt sehr gut bewegen.
Im gesperrten Zustand ist der Antrieb schön effizient. Ich hatte nie den Eindruck, dass der gefederte Hinterbau kraft rauben würde, oder bei einem Antritt zu viel Energie schluckt. Längere Highspeedpassagen (30-40km/h) sind aber doch anstrengender als es mit meinem Hardtail der Fall war. Ich führe das aber weniger auf das Mehrgewicht, sondern eher auf die Sitzposition zurück. Bei meinem Hardtail konnte ich die Federgabel von 110mm auf 80mm absenken um eine aerodynamischere Haltung einzunehmen. Das geht beim Nerve nicht mehr.
Während der Tour war alles perfekt bis auf die *Kette,* die nach 300km schon wieder *Öl* braucht um nicht zu rasseln...


** Ich habe die Swisstailbell eigentlich für das "Schlusslicht" unserer Fahtechnikguppe angeschafft. Auf viel befahrenen oder
überlaufenen Radwegen wie dem Bodenseeradweg ist das Ding sehr nützlich. Gerade wenn man es etwas eiliger hat, um
noch eine Fähre zu erwischen...
...mit der "Bimmel" kann man auch prima testosterongeschwängerte Radler ärgern. Kommt ja mal vor, dass man eine oder zwei Renn-Radler überholt, die sowas gleich als Aufforderung zum Racen auffassen. Bei solchen Fahrern ein paar Minuten bimmelnd Windschatten zu lutschen ist einfach herrlich! 

Grüße


----------



## Iconx (19. Mai 2015)

Überrascht es dich, dass eine Kette nach 300km wieder Öl braucht?


----------



## Kgueth (19. Mai 2015)

Hi,


Iconx schrieb:


> Überrascht es dich, dass eine Kette nach 300km wieder Öl braucht?


Durchaus, wir reden nicht von Regen, Schlammschlachten oder Schotterwegbetrieb, sondern von Asphalt. Bei meinem RR komme ich
mit Rohlhoff-Öil und einer ollen Shimanokette deutlich weiter. "Gerasselt" hat die Kette ja auch schon während der 300km...
(Ich öle meine Kette kräftig und ziehe sie dann vor Fahrbeginn durch einen Lappen.)

Grüße


----------



## mechatronixx (24. Mai 2015)

Hi,

Vielen Dank für deinen ausführlichen Bericht.
Da ich auch das 8.9 besitze für mich wirklich sehr interessant.

Wie sieht denn deine rechte Sitz-Strebe aus?

Bei mir ist die Innenseite übel zerkratz, wobei ich nicht weiß, ob das die Kette war, oder ich das Bike irgendwo doof angelehnt hatte.

VG
Mechatronixx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kgueth (24. Mai 2015)

Hi,
Ich habe jetzt mein Bike nicht geputzt aber soweit ist meine Strebe ok.

Das schaffst du mit der Kette aber nicht. Sieht nach Mauer aus. Und zwar gegengelehnt UND bewegt, wie es
beim Aufpumpen oder Putzen/montieren von Teilen der Fall ist. Beim Fahren bekommste solche schleifenden Spuren nicht hin. Solltest du an einem Stein/Felsen hängen geblieben sein, hättest du das sehr deutlich gemerkt.

BTW: der Anodosierter Lack ist gegenüber Reibung sehr empfindlich..
Auch wenn es ein doofer Rat ist, denn ich würde mich auch ärgern, dass musst du unter „Kampfspuren“ verbuchen. 

Beim nächsten Schmieren, der Kette, überschüssiges Öl entfernen (Kette durch einen Lappen zeiehen), deine Kette "frisst" Dreck.
Grüße


----------



## mechatronixx (24. Mai 2015)

Ich werde vllt bei Canyon mal anfragen, was so ne Strebe kostet.

Bist du sicher, dass der Rahmen anodisiert ist? Ich hätte gemeint der ist gelackt.
Jedenfalls unterscheidet sich die Oberflächen-Bechaffenheit deutlich von der an meinem Gran Canyon. Und da bin ich mir ganz sicher, dass er anodisiert ist. Der am Gran Canyon ist viel weniger glatt. Eher porig.

Bezüglich der Kette muss ich gestehen,  dass ich da wohl vergessen hatte, das überschüssige Oel abzuwischen. Wobei ich mit der Kette nicht wirklich glücklich bin, ich bekomme sie einfach nicht ruhig gestellt.

BTW, ich hoffe es ist nicht unhöflich hier in deinem Langzeitbericht zu Posten.

VG
Mechatronixx


----------



## Kgueth (7. Juni 2015)

Hi,
eigentlich alles prima*, *nur ein paar Kleinigkeiten fürs Protokoll*.

06.06.2015  928 km / 17.216 hm*
Hinterrad verliert in 6-8Stunden rund ein halbes Bar.
Kein Bock zu gucken/flicken, da das Tubles-Kit eh unterwegs ist.

Die Sintermetall Beläge rubbeln an der SM-RT66 203mm genauso wie die Resin. Ich bremss jetzt die Beläge runter und werde wohl in 2-3 Montaten Scheiben + Beläge wechseln.

Habe das Fahrwerk etwas angepasst und die Zugstufendämpfung vorne wie hinten etwas verringert.

EDIT:
Ein paar Keinigkeiten wurden noch gekauft:
*Dtswiss Ventile *DT für MTB * 15.- EUR
Schwalbe Doc Blue *Professional *13.- EUR
PRO Mini Tool *S-Slide 20 Multifunktionswerkzeug* 20.-EUR*

Reifenmontage leif problemlos, Fahrgefühl ist cool.  
*
*


Grüße


----------



## Epictetus (7. Juni 2015)

Hab die RT66 auch gegen die RT86 ersetzen wollen aufgrund des gleichen Problems. Neue Scheiben sind unterwegs.


----------



## Kgueth (7. Juni 2015)

Hi,


JustSkilled schrieb:


> Hab die RT66 auch gegen die RT86 ersetzen wollen aufgrund des gleichen Problems. Neue Scheiben sind unterwegs.


Ich wäre an deinen Erfahrungen interessiert!
Grüße Karsten


----------



## Epictetus (3. August 2015)

Kgueth schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich wäre an deinen Erfahrungen interessiert!
> Grüße Karsten


Mit der Saint dran ist jetzt prima lol


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kgueth (10. September 2015)

Hi,

fahre zur Zeit nicht viel, daher passiert auch nix! 
Das Bike ist nun eingelaufen, bis auf ein paar  Kampfspuren (Steinschläge) ändert sich kaum noch was.

Tubeless:
Der Umstieg auf Tubeless verlief vorne mit dem Mountainking II Race Sport problemlos. Hinten (X-King Race Sport) hat der 
Reifen innerhalb von einer Woche schon ordentlich Druck verloren. Der Reifen hat auch nach Zuführung weiterer Milch
+ hoher Druck über ein, zwei Tage "geschwitzt"!

Bremsen:
Die Metallbeläge halten deutlich länger, verzögern aber auch nicht ganz so gut. Mit der Bremse bin ich bei einigen Abfahrten 
schon am Limit. Meist nach technischen Passagen (bei denen man eben doch am Dauerbremsen ist) mit anschließender schneller 
Abfahrt... ...da bekomme ich die Bremse auch mit "impulsbremsen" nicht mehr kalt.  -> Nach ein bisschen Gejammer (Schleifen)  
ist aber nach ein paar Minuten wieder alles ok! -> Bin einfach zu Fett! 

*25.08.2015  1191 km / 21.936 hm (6 Monate)
Continental Mountain King II ProTection 29" 29 x 2.40** 37,90 EUR für Hinten (Summe 2.493,52 EUR).
Tublesmontage  ist diesmal problemlos, beriets ab dem ersten Tag dicht. 
Auch wenn Canyon das für das Rad nicht vorsieht, funktioniert der Reifen gut. Habe mich für den Conti entschieden
weil er auf der Straße weniger "Radau" macht als der NN und etwwas schmaler ist.

*Der X-King ist noch nicht runter aber ich habe keinen Bock ständig Luft zu prüfen und er hat mir etwas zu wenig
Griff.

Fazit:
Alles gut - ich habe Spaß an dem Rädle...


----------



## filiale (11. September 2015)

Kannst Du bitte mal ein Bild vom 2.4 Mountain King am Hinterrad an der Kettenstrebe machen. Es interessiert mich, wieviel Platz da noch ist. Die Contireifen bauen ja nicht so breit. Danke schön.


----------



## mechatronixx (11. September 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Kannst Du bitte mal ein Bild vom 2.4 Mountain King am Hinterrad an der Kettenstrebe machen. Es interessiert mich, wieviel Platz da noch ist. Die Contireifen bauen ja nicht so breit. Danke schön.



+1


----------



## denis0082 (11. September 2015)

mechatronixx schrieb:


> +1


 +1


----------



## Kgueth (11. September 2015)

Hi,
nö, koin Bock! Das wäre ja ne brauchbare Information.  
Ich habe Nachgemessen, es ist in alle Richtugen über 1cm Raum.


----------



## _todde_ (11. September 2015)

Dann wird ein seitenschlag über 1cm direkt auffallen. was hast du für Felgen drauf?


----------



## Kgueth (11. September 2015)

Hallo,


_todde_ schrieb:


> Dann wird ein seitenschlag über 1cm direkt auffallen. was hast du für Felgen drauf?


1cm Seitenschlag wäre mir viel zu "twisty" im Heck.  

Der Reifen ist auf der Felge DT Swiss X 1700 Spline Two (20mm), die gerade noch so die Reifendimension zulässt.
http://www.dtswiss.com/Resources/Support/RIMS/Tire-Pressure-Dimension20150114.pdf
Fahre um die 2Bar.

Drauf soll der Reifen in Zukunft auf eine Ryde Edge 26.
Grüße


----------



## filiale (11. September 2015)

Danke !


----------



## _todde_ (20. Mai 2016)

was hast du vorne für einen Reifen drauf? Mich würde mal interessieren wieviel Platz noch vorhanden ist bei einem 2,4 reifen vorne.

Spiele auch mit dem Gedanken an meinem nerve dickere Schlappen drauf zu schnallen. Evtl. vorne Hans Dampf 2,35 und hinten nobby nic 2,35. sofern Raum vorhanden ist


----------



## denis0082 (21. Mai 2016)

Falls du die Bilder weiter vorne meinst, das sind Mountain King 2.4''


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _todde_ (22. Mai 2016)

Nein. Ich frage mich welchen Reifen kgueth an seinem Rad VORNE drauf hat


----------

